# cross post from FMA forums



## thekuntawman (Jun 9, 2003)

for modern arnis practitioners.

i am disturbed at the arrogance and rudeness many of you have for your seniors, and anybody else who makes a suggestion for you.

1.  "you dont know modern arnis, you cant comment on us"
2.  "ok, you are modern arnis, but you are not modern arnis USA"
3.  "okay, your modern arnis, but you didnt study with master presas for the last 20 years, you didnt train for the last 20 years"
4.  "well, you didnt train with PROF. PRESAS for the last 20 years"
5.  "well, you only trained with him 6 times in the last 20 years"
6.  "to hell with you, prof presas told me ____"
7.  "why should i follow you? i dont know you!"

story.
your father died, your a kid. your mom is gone too. your uncle showed up, who you never met. is he still your uncle? if he loved you and will take care of you, and tell you all about your family and teach you how to grow up, and whatever else he knows...will you go live with him?

modern arnis needs a family. everybody is to busy promoting himself, and theres not enough people who just wants to push presas arnis, only "mike's presas arnis" and "tom's presas arnis". some of these people have only learned one or two styles of arnis, and probably no matches in the art. so it weakened with one generation, what do you think will happen in 5 generations from now? already, there is a chance for modern arnis to get a little family love going around (in new york), but everyone is afriad they will boost up somebody else's reputation or create a leader in the family. everyone can still have his organization, and belong to the family of "Modern arnis, USA". but the seniors of modern arnis cant even post about each other without saying one insult or saying "i am closer to professor than the rest of you bozos". so now, a student of modern arnis cannot learn each piece you got from the art, instead he has to chose which piece and interpretation he is going to have. what is the use of a big organization, if you dont get the benefit of learning from each kuya (older brother) in the organization?

those of you who are not going to the symposim in new york should send a representative, if you want modern arnis to be taken seriously, especially by modern arnis students. my teacher is part of a large family of martial artists (strong, well known family) verses my teacher made his own organization of modern arnis, along with 10 other people who made there own too (kenpo/tkd/jkd/you name it mcdojo franchises).

modern arnis only florished as one family, with a clear group of seniors. but in little peices all over the world, its just another name like tae kwon do. take a look at my post "for my modern arnis brothers." i am going to post this at the modern arnis forums.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2003)

See also this thread in the FMA-General forum.


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> *for modern arnis practitioners.
> 
> i am disturbed at the arrogance and rudeness many of you have for your seniors, and anybody else who makes a suggestion for you.
> ...



Hmmmmm.... I missed this post earlier on the other forum.  Very well put Kuntawman.  The real question is will the affected and afflicted people listen to your reasoning and then respond in a positive manner?  I will have to leave it to each individual to decide for themselves.  I do know that it has been my experience in dealing with this forum's posters, that a good number of them DO NOT answer pointedly worded questions.

Let's see if this post draws any critically psoitive responses.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------

